# ButtKicker LFE



## JQueen

a guy at work was telling me about this buttkicker was wondering if anybody has used it and what they thought about them :scratch:
I guess if you have good subs you would not need it, but...


----------



## hjones4841

I had some inexpensive Parts Express transducers that I tried for a while. Got tired of the sensation and took them off the recliners. I understand that the more expensive transducers, like the Clarks, are much more impressive.


----------



## JQueen

I think it would be fun at first and showing everybody.. but using it every time I just don't know if I could do it.


----------



## RSH

Using Aura shakers from Parts Express would never give you the real tactile effect. 

We have installed literally 1000s buttkickers in the chairs for our customers, and responses is overwhelming positive. As a matter of fact I was told on many occasions by the customers that when they get used to watching the movies with the buttkickers on, and then turn them off, they feel like something was missing from the movie. In properly tuned system it is a great addition, and usually brings your movie watching experience to the next level. Also great for gaming...


----------



## jevans64

I have two ButtKickers installed in my reclining sofa. They are connected to a 1000 watt amp. I really don't use them that much unless I have company over to watch movies. They add a bit of realism to explosions but that is about all they are really good for. I guess it depends on whether you want to be shaken whenever something goes " boom " on-screen.

My older Denon receiver has three sub-woofer outputs and one of them can be specifically assigned to handle the LFE for transducers. I guess that would be better than just using a Y cable with a regular sub-woofer output.


----------



## jimbodude

I've never had a ButtKicker, but I've got a Clark TST209 in a couch right now.
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=300-861

It's pretty sweet. Everyone I've shown it to has loved it. It doesn't have any detrimental effects on the sound, in my opinion. It's not violent - like those amusement park rides. More like having a big sub under your chair, but only the tactile sensation, none of the volume. They say you can actually put the full range of audio to it, but I limit it to just the LFE channel. I highly recommend trying one out.

I had the Aura shaker before. Don't waste your time with that. It's hard to set up, can only practically handle the inaudible (30Hz maximum), and is extremely localized. The Clark shakes my whole couch easily, where the Aura could barely shake one third of it at full amp output (80W amp). Yes, the Auras are cheaper, but you would need at least twice as many of them, and the "sound" they produce is not too great.

I didn't go with the ButtKicker for a few reasons. 1) They cost a lot compared to the Clarks. 2) The frequency they can handle is much more limited than the Clark. 3) The setup is more involved, since my couch isn't a very solid frame, and isn't well isolated from the floor.


----------



## Scott76

Hi I have buttkicker lfe but was unable at the time to get the bka1000 amp so instead got dayton sa1000 amp and although it sounds good I've recently realised this amp does not go below 30htz were the buttkicker amp goes to 5htz so amp I missing out on loads of lfe content from 5 to 30 htz or is there very little content below 30htz in movies as I'm thinking about purchasing the buttkicker amp but as they are expensive I would want to no there would be a big improvement,
Any advise please
Thanx


----------



## jevans64

Scott76 said:


> Hi I have buttkicker lfe but was unable at the time to get the bka1000 amp so instead got dayton sa1000 amp and although it sounds good I've recently realised this amp does not go below 30htz were the buttkicker amp goes to 5htz so amp I missing out on loads of lfe content from 5 to 30 htz or is there very little content below 30htz in movies as I'm thinking about purchasing the buttkicker amp but as they are expensive I would want to no there would be a big improvement,
> Any advise please
> Thanx


I was looking at other cheaper alternatives to the ButtKicker amp ( BKA-1000-N ), but I ended up getting the ButtKicker amp from Amazon at a decent price, which was about the cost of the two transducers it powers. Maybe that is why I would rattle my brain into Jell-O if I crank the amp up all the way.


----------



## Owen Bartley

I'm pretty late to chime in here, but wanted to throw my experience in, just in case anyone else is looking for opinions. I wasn't sure really what to expect with the Buttkickers (full size) but after installing them and setting the volume I was very impressed. I have had mine mounted directly to 2 different sets of couches, and both have felt awesome. They give you more than an on/off static "buzz" like a cell phone vibration. The pitch/frequency/intensity of the vibration varies with the actual source material and it can really add a lot. 

I found at first they were a little distracting - just because the sensation was so cool. But once you get a movie or two worth of experience, they do add a lot. We usually turn them on for action/adventure type movies, but leave them off for more casual TV watching or less effects-intensive stuff. After having them for a while, we love them.


----------



## ShawnMc

When people hook up buttkickers, they tend to overdo it... making HT chairs more like massage chairs. 

I find that setting the filter to 40 - 50HZ and dialing back the volume so only the big stuff is felt makes for a great experience. My theater is on a concrete pad and I find the buttkickers give me the tactile response I would normally be missing.

Enjoy!


----------



## Greenster

I do not have them yet, but they are in my to get list. Need the chairs first. The cost of HT's just keeps going up and up. That said the buttkickers does not look to be that expensive to add.


----------



## fibertech

I have an Aura in every chair and have them turned way down. I can't imagine watching a movie without them because as low as I have them set it feels like the sub is causing the vibration. I was also able to turn my sub down and not miss it booming.


----------



## Bear123

I intend to add a Buttkicker LFE kit with the 1000 watt amp to my main living room sectional. The intent is to add LFE effect below 16Hz(dual ported subs), and to supplement overall tactile effect, especially when listening at low volume so as not to disturb the household.

But I hear they work great even listening at spirited level with the most capable of subwoofer systems.


----------



## Owen Bartley

Bear, they are a great add-on even with good subs. You might want to check to see how capable they (both transducers and amp) are down at 16Hz, I thought I remembered a cutoff at some point. But even from like 30Hz and down, they will add a great tactile sensation to your subs.


----------



## chashint

I am at work and the butt kicker website won't pull up on my phone so I only have some Amazon info for reference.
The price spread on kits is significant. 
For a large lazyboy recliner which kit is recommended?
Does wireless mean the audio to the amp is wireless or is wireless only in reference to the remote control?
Will my wife sitting 4ft away be able to hear the butt kickers on the recliner?


----------

